# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الإثبات في المعاملات المدنية والتجارية ( 10 / 1992 )

## المستشار11

قانون الإثبات في المعاملات المدنية والتجارية 

الباب الأول
أحكام عامة 
المادة رقم 1 
1- على المدعي أن يثبت حقه وللمدعي عليه نفيه.
2- ويجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى ومنتجة فيها، وجائزاً قبولها.
3- ولا يجوز للقاضي أن يحكم بعلمه الشخصي.

المادة رقم 2 
1- الأحكام الصادرة بإجراءات الإثبات لا يلزم تسبيبها ما لم تتضمن حكماً قطعياً في دفع أو طلب.
2- وفي جميع الأحوال يتعين تسبيب الأحكام الصادرة في الدعاوى المستعجلة بإثبات الحالة أو بسماع شاهد.

المادة رقم 3 
1- إذا قضت المحكمة بمباشرة إجراء من إجراءات الاثبات تعين عليها أن تحدد في الحكم تاريخ أول جلسة لمباشرة الإجراء وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة اخطار الخصوم الغائبين.
2- ويجب أن يحضر إجراءات الاثبات كاتب يحرر المحضر ويوقعه.

المادة رقم 4 
كلما استلزم اتمام الإجراءات أكثر من جلسة، ذكر في المحضر اليوم والساعة اللذان يحصل التأجيل إليهما، ولا محل لإخبار من يكون غائباً بهذا التأجيل.

المادة رقم 5 
1- للمحكمة أن تعدل بقرار تثبته في محضر الجلسة عما أمرت به من إجراءات إثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب العدول بالمحضر، ولا ضرورة لبيان الأسباب إذا كان العدول عن إجراء اتخذته من تلقاء نفسها بغير طلب من الخصوم.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة الا تأخذ بنتيجة إجراء الإثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في حكمها.

المادة رقم 6 
إذا لم يجد القاضي نصاً في هذا القانون حكم بمقتضى الشريعة الإسلامية على أن يراعى تخير أنسب الحلول من مذهبي الإمام مالك والإمام أحمد بن حنبل فإذا لم يجد فمن المذاهب الأخرى حسبما تقتضيه المصلحة.


الباب الثاني
الأدلة الكتابية 

الفصل الأول
المحررات الرسمية
المادة رقم 7 
1- المحررات الرسمية هي التى يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة، ما تم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشأن وذلك طبقاً للأوضاع القانونية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه.
2- فإذا لم تكسب هذه المحررات صفة رسمية فلا يكون لها إلا قيمة المحررات العرفية متى كان ذوو الشأن قد وقعوها بإمضاءاتهم أو بأختامهم أو ببصمات أصابعهم.

المادة رقم 8 
المحرر الرسمي حجة على الكل بما دون فيه من أمور قام بها محرره في حدود مهمته أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره ما لم يتبين تزويره بالطرق المقررة قانوناً.

المادة رقم 9 
1- إذا كان أصل المحرر الرسمي موجوداً فإن صورته الرسمية خطية كانت أو فوتوغرافية تكون حجة بالقدر الذي تكون فيه مطابقة للأصل.
2- وتعتبر الصورة مطابقة للأصل فإذا نازع في ذلك أحد ذوي الشأن وجب مراجعة الصورة على الأصل.

المادة رقم 10 
إذا لم يوجد أصل المحرر الرسمي كانت الصورة حجة في الحدود الآتية:-
أ- تكون للصورة الرسمية الأصلية تنفيذية كانت أو غير تنفيذية حجية الأصل متى كان مظهرها الخارجي لا يسمح بالشك في مطابقتها للأصل.
ب- ويكون للصورة الرسمية المأخوذة من الصورة الأصلية الحجية ذاتها، ولكن يجوز في هذه الحالة لكل من ذوي الشأن أن يطلب مراجعتها على الصور الأصلية التى أخذت منها.
جـ-أما ما يؤخذ من صور رسمية للصور المأخوذة من الصور الأصلية فلا يعتد بها إلا لمجرد الاستئناس.


الفصل الثاني
المحررات العرفية 
المادة رقم 11 
1- يعتبر المحرر العرفي صادرا ممن وقعه ما لم ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب اليه من خط أو امضاء أو ختم أو بصمة،أما الوارث أو الخلف فلا يطلب منه الإنكار، ويكفي أن ينفي علمه بأن الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة هي لمن تلقى عنه الحق.
2- ومع ذلك فليس لمن ناقش موضوع المحرر أن ينكر ما نسب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة أو أن يتمسك بعدم علمه بأن شيئاً من ذلك صدر ممن تلقى عنه الحق.

المادة رقم 12 
1- لا يكون المحرر العرفي حجة على الغير في تاريخه إلا منذ أن يكون له تاريخ ثابت، ويكون تاريخ المحرر ثابتاً في الأحوال الآتية:-
أ- من يوم أن يقيد بالسجل المعد لذلك.
ب- أو من يوم أن يؤشر عليه موظف عام مختص.
جـ- أو من يوم وفاة أحد ممن لهم على المحرر أثر معترف به من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة او من يوم يصبح مستحيلا على واحد من هؤلاء ان يكتب او يبصم لعلة في جسمه.
د- أو من يوم وقوع أي حادث آخر يكون قاطعاً في أن المحرر قد صدر قبل وقوعه.
هـ- أو من يوم أن يكتب مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ.
2- ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي تبعاً للظروف الا يطبق حكم هذه المادة على المخالصات والأوراق التجارية وسند القرض الموقع لمصلحة تاجر برهن أو بغير رهن مهما كانت صفة المقترض.

المادة رقم 13 
تقبل في الإثبات المحررات الصادرة خارج الدولة والمصدق عليها ممن يمثلها ومن الجهات الرسمية في البلد الذي صدرت فيه.

المادة رقم 14 
1- تكون للرسائل الموقع عليها قيمة المحرر العرفي من حيث الإثبات، وتكون للبرقيات هذه القيمة أيضاً إذا كان أصلها المودع في مكتب التصدير موقعاً من مرسلها، وتعتبر البرقية مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك.
2- وإذا لم يوجد أصل البرقية، فلا يعتد بالبرقية إلا لمجرد الاستئناس.

المادة رقم 15 
1- دفاتر التجار لا تكون حجة على غير التجار، ومع ذلك فإن البيانات المثبتة فيها عما ورده التجار تصلح أساساً يجيز للقاضي أن يوجه اليمين المتممة إلى أي من الطرفين وذلك فيما يجوز إثباته بشهادة الشهود.
2- تكون دفاتر التجار الإلزامية حجة لصاحبها التاجر ضد خصمه التاجر، إذا كان النزاع متعلقاً بعمل تجاري، وكانت الدفاتر منتظمة. وتسقط هذه الحجية بالدليل العكسي ويجوز أن يؤخذ هذا الدليل من دفاتر الخصم المنتظمة.
3- وتكون دفاتر التجار الإلزامية منتظمة كانت أو غير منتظمة - حجة على صاحبها التاجر فيما أٍستند إليه خصمه التاجر أو غير التاجر على أن تعتبر القيود التى في مصلحة صاحب الدفاتر حجة له أيضاً.
4- ويجوز تحليف أحد الخصمين التاجرين على صحة دعواه إذا استند إلى دفاتر خصمه وسلم مقدماً بما ورد فيها، ثم امتنع الخصم دون مبرر عن إبراز دفاتره.

المادة رقم 16 
1- لا تكون الدفاتر والأوراق المنزلية حجة على من صدرت منه إلا في الحالتين الآتيتين:-
أ- إذا أورد فيها صراحة أنه استوفى دينه."
ب- إذا أورد فيها صراحة أنه قصد بما دونه أن يقوم مقام السند لمن أثبت حقاً لمصلحته.
2- وفي الحالتين إذا كان ما ورد من ذلك غير موقع ممن صدر عنه جاز له إثبات عكسه بكل طرق الاثبات .

المادة رقم 17 
1- تأشير الدائن على سند الدين بخطه ودون توقيع منه بما يفيد براءة ذمة المدين يعتبر حجة عليه إلى أن يثبت العكس، ويكون تأشير الدائن بمثل ذلك حجة عليه أيضاً ولو لم يكن بخطه ولا موقعاً منه مادام السند لم يخرج قط من حيازته.
2- وكذلك يكون الحكم إذا أثبت الدائن بخطه ودون توقيع منه ما يفيد براءة ذمة المدين في نسخة أصلية أخرى لسند او مخالصة وكانت النسخة أو المخالصة في يد المدين.


الفصل الثالث
طلب إلزام الخصم بتقديم المحررات والأوراق الموجودة تحت يده 
المادة رقم 18 
1- يجوز للخصم في الحالات التالية أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم أي محررات أو أوراق منتجة تكون تحت يده:-
أ- إذا كان القانون يجيز مطالبته بتقديمه أو تسليمه. 
ب- إذا كان المحرر مشتركاً بينه وبين خصمه ويعتبر المحرر مشتركاً على الأخص إذا كان لمصلحة الخصمين أو كان مثبتاً لالتزاماتهما وحقوقهما المتبادلة.
جـ- إذا أستند إليه خصمه في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى
2- ويجب أن يبين في هذا الطلب ، أوصاف المحرر وفحواه والواقعة التى يستدل بها عليه والدلائل والظروف المؤيدة لوجوده تحت يد الخصم ووجه إلزام الخصم بتقديمه.

المادة رقم 19 
1- إذا اثبت الطالب صحة طلبه أو أقر الخصم أن المحرر أو الورقة في حوزته أو سكت أمرت المحكمة بتقديم المحرر أو الورقة في الحال أو في أقرب موعد تحدده.
2- وإذا لم يقدم للمحكمة إثباتاً كافياً لصحة الطلب وأنكر الخصم وجود المحرر أو الورقة وجب على هذا الخصم أن يحلف يميناً بأن المحرر او الورقة لا وجود له وأنه لا يعلم وجوده ولا مكانه وأنه لم يخفه أو لم يهمل البحث عنه ليحرم خصمه من الاستدلال به.
3- وإذا لم يقم الخصم بتقديم المحرر أو الورقة في الموعد الذي حددته المحكمة أو امتنع عن حلف اليمين سالفة الذكر، أعتبرت صورة المحرر أو الورقة التى قدمها الطالب صحيحة مطابقة لأصلها فإن لم يكن قد قدم صورة من المحرر جاز الأخذ بقوله فيما يتعلق بشكله وموضوعه.

المادة رقم 20 
يجوز للمحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى ولو أمام محكمة الاستئناف أن تأذن في إدخال الغير لإلزامه بتقديم محرر تحت يده وذلك في الأحوال ومع مراعاة الأحكام والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.
ولها أيضاً أن تأمر - ولو من تلقاء نفسها - بإدخال أية جهة إدارية لتقديم ما لديها من المعلومات والمحررات اللازمة في السير في الدعوى.

المادة رقم 21 
إذا قدم الخصم محرراً للاستدلال به في الدعوى فلا يجوز له سحبه بغير رضاء خصمه إلا بإذن مكتوب من رئيس الدائرة أو القاضي بحسب الأحوال بعد أن يحفظ منه صورة في ملف الدعوى يؤشر عليها قلم الكتاب بمطابقتها للأصل.


الفصل الرابع
اثبات صحة الأوراق 

الفرع الأول
أحكام عامة 
المادة رقم 22 
1- للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على الكشط والمحو والتحشير وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في المحرر من إسقاط قيمته في الاثباث أو إنقاصها.
2- وإذا كانت صحة المحرر محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها من تلقاء نفسها أن تدعو الموظف الذي صدر عنه أو الشخص الذي حرره ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيه.

المادة رقم 23 
1- يرد الطعن بالتزوير على المحررات الرسمية والعرفية، أما إنكار الخط أو الختم أو الإمضاء أو بصمة الإصبع فلا يرد إلا على المحررات العرفية. وعلى من يطعن بالتزوير عبء إثبات طعنه، أما من ينكر صدور المحرر العرفي منه أو يحلف بعدم علمه أنه صدر ممن تلقى الحق عنه فيقع على خصمه عبء إثبات صدوره منه أومن سلفه.
2- وإذا أقر الخصم بصحة الختم الموقع به على المحرر العرفي ونفى أنه بصم به تعين عليه إتخاذ طريقة الطعن بالتزوير.


الفرع الثاني
انكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع و تحقيق الخطوط 
المادة رقم 24 
1- إذا أنكر من يشهد عليه المحرر خطه أو إمضاءه أو ختمه أو بصمة إصبعه أو نفى الوارث أو الخلف بعدم علمه بأن المحرر صدر ممن تلقى الحق عنه وظل الخصم الآخر متمسكاً بالمحرر وكان المحرر منتجاً في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لتكوين قناعة المحكمة في شأن صحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع أمرت المحكمة بالتحقيق بالمضاهاة أو بسماع الشهود أو بكليهما.
2- وتجرى المضاهاة وفقاً للقواعد المقررة في أعمال أهل الخبرة ويحصل سماع الشهود وفقاً للقواعد المقررة في شهادة الشهود ولا تسمع شهادتهم إلا فيما يتعلق بإثبات حصول الكتابة أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع على المحرر المقتضي تحقيقه ممن نسب إليه.

المادة رقم 25 
1- تحدد المحكمة جلسة لحضور الخصوم لتقديم ما لديهم من محررات للمضاهاة والاتفاق على ما يصلح منها لذلك ولاستكتاب الخصم الذي ينازع في صحة المحرر فإذا امتنع الخصم الذي ينازع في صحة المحرر عن الحضور بنفسه للاستكتاب بغير عذر مقبول جاز الحكم بصحة هذا المحرر وأن تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر مقبول جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات وإذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار المحررات المقدمة للمضاهاة صالحة لها.
2- ويأمر رئيس الجلسة بإيداع المحرر المقتضى تحقيقه وأوراق المضاهاة وأوراق الاستكتاب قلم الكتاب بعد التوقيع عليها منه ومن كاتب الجلسة، كما يحرر محضرا يبين فيه حالة المحرر المقتضى تحقيقه وأوصافه ويوقع على هذا المحضر أيضاً منه ومن كاتب الجلسة.

المادة رقم 26 
1- تكون مضاهاة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع الذي حصل إنكاره على ما هو ثابت لمن تشهد عليه الورقة المقتضى تحقيقها من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة إصبع.
2- ولا يقبل للمضاهاة في حالة عدم اتفاق الخصوم إلا ما يأتي:-
أ- الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع الموضوع على محررات رسمية. 
ب- الجزء الذي يعترف الخصم بصحته من المحرر المقتضى تحقيقه.
جـ- خطه أو إمضاؤه الذي يكتبه أمام المحكمة أو البصمة التى يطبعها أمامها.

المادة رقم 27 
إذا حكم بصحة كل المحرر فيحكم على من أنكر بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم ولا تجاوز ألفي درهم


الفرع الثالث
الطعن بالتزوير 
المادة رقم 28 
1- يكون الطعن بالتزوير في أية حالة عليها الدعوى ويحدد الطاعن كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به، وأدلته ، وإجراءات التحقيق التى يطلب إثباته بها. ويكون ذلك بمذكرة يقدمها للمحكمة أو بإثباته في محضر الجلسة. وإذا كان الطعن منتجاً في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقناع المحكمة بصحة المحرر أو بتزويره ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه الطاعن منتج وجائز أمرت بالتحقيق بالمضاهاة أو بشهادة الشهود أو بكليهما وذلك على الوجه المبين في المواد السابقة.
2- ويجوز للمطعون ضده بالتزوير وقف سير التحقيق فيه، في أية حالة كانت عليه بنزوله عن التمسك بالمحرر المطعون فيه. وللمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تأمر بضبط المحرر أو بحفظه إذا طلب الطاعن بالتزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة.

المادة رقم 29 
1-على الطاعن بالتزوير أن يسلم قلم الكتاب المحرر المطعون فيه إن كان تحت يده أو صورته المعلنة إليه، فإن كان المحرر تحت يد المحكمة أو الكاتب وجب إيداعه قلم الكتاب، وإذا كان تحت يد الخصم كلفه رئيس الجلسة بمجرد تقديم الطعن بالتزوير بتسليمه فوراً إلى قلم الكتاب، وإلا أمر بضبطه وإيداعه قلم الكتاب. وإذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليمه وتعذر ضبطه أعتبر غير موجود، ولا يمنع هذا من ضبطه فيما بعد إن أمكن.
2- في جميع الأحوال يوقع رئيس الجلسة والكاتب على المحرر قبل إيداعه قلم الكتاب.

المادة رقم 30 
الحكم بالتحقيق في الطعن بالتزوير يوقف صلاحية الورقة المطعون فيها للتنفيذ دون إخلال بالإجراءات التحفظية.

المادة رقم 31 
يجوز للمحكمة ولو لم يطعن أمامها بالتزوير، أن تحكم برد أي محرر وبطلانه إذا ظهر لها بجلاء من حالته أو من ظروف الدعوى أنه مزور. ويجب عليها في هذه الحالة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التى تبينت منها ذلك

المادة رقم 32 
إذا حكم برفض الطعن بالتزوير أو سقوط حق الطاعن في الإثبات حكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة درهم ولا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف درهم، ولا يحكم عليه بشىء إذا ثبت بعض ما ادعاه وإذا ثبت تزوير المحرر أرسلته المحكمة مع صور المحاضر المتعلقة به إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ إجراءاتها الجنائية في شأنها.


الفرع الرابع
دعوى صحة التوقيع ودعوى التزوير الأصلية
المادة رقم 33 
يجوز لمن بيده محرر عرفي أن يختصم من يشهد عليه هذا المحرر ليقر بأنه بخطه أو بإمضائه أو بختمه او ببصمة إصبعه ، ولو كان الالتزام الوارد به غير مستحق الأداء، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية بالإجراءات المعتادة. فإذا حضر المدعى عليه وأقر أثبتت المحكمة إقراره وتكون جميع المصروفات على المدعي ، ويعتبر المحرر معترفاً به إذا سكت المدعى عليه أو لم ينكره أو لم ينسبه لسواه. أما إذا أنكر المدعى عليه الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع فيجري التحقيق وفق القواعد المتقدمة وإذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه بغير عذر مقبول حكمت المحكمة في غيبته بصحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع

المادة رقم 34 
يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بمحرر مزور أن يختصم من بيده هذا المحرر ومن يفيد منه لسماع الحكم بتزويره، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية ترفع بالأوضاع المعتادة. وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة.


الباب الثالث
شهادة الشهود
المادة رقم 35 
1- في غير المواد التجارية إذا كان التصرف تزيد قيمته على خمسة آلاف درهم أو كان غير محدد القيمة، فلا تجوز شهادة الشهود في إثبات وجوده أو انقضائه ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضى بغير ذلك.
2- ويقدر الالتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت صدور التصرف بغير ضم الملحقات إلى الأصل.
3- وإذا اشتملت الدعوى على طلبات متعددة ناشئة عن مصادر متعددة جاز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود في كل طلب لا تزيد قيمته على خمسة آلاف درهم ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد على تلك القيمة، أو كان منشؤها علاقات بين الخصوم أنفسهم أو تصرفات من طبيعة واحدة.
4- وتكون العبرة في اثبات الوفاء الجزئي بقيمة الالتزام الأصلي.

المادة رقم 36 
لا يجوز الاثبات بشهادة الشهود ولو لم تزد القيمة على خمسة آلاف درهم في الحالات الآتية:
1- فيما يخالف أو يجاوز ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي. 
2- إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي أو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته إلا بالكتابة. 
3- إذا طلب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على خمسة آلاف درهم ثم عدل عن طلبه إلى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة.

المادة رقم 37 
يجوز الاثبات بشهادة الشهود فيما كان يجب إثباته بالكتابة في الأحوال الآتية:-
1- إذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة، ويعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة كل كتابة تصدر من الخصم ويكون من شأنها أن تجعل وجود التصرف المدعى به قريب الاحتمال.
2- إذا وجد مانع مادي أو أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي.
3- إذا فقد الدائن سنده الكتابي بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه.
4- إذا رأت المحكمة لأسباب وجيهة السماح بالإثبات بالشهادة.
5- إذا طعن في الدليل الكتابي بأنه يتضمن ما يحظره القانون أو مخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة.

المادة رقم 38 
تكون الشهادة عن مشاهدة ومعاينة ومع ذلك تقبل الشهادة بالتسامع في الحالات الآتية:-
1- الوفاة.
2- النسب. 
3- أصل الوقف الخيري الصحيح وشرائطه.

المادة رقم 39 
1- على الخصم الذي يطلب الاثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين الوقائع التى يريد اثباتها كتابة أو شفاها في الجلسة .
2- ويجب أن يبين في منطوق الحكم الذي يأمر الإثبات بشهادة الشهود كل واقعة من الوقائع المأمور بإثباتها واليوم الذي يبدأ فيه التحقيق.
3- وإذا أذنت المحكمة لأحد الخصوم بإثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود كان للخصم الآخر الحق في نفيها بهذا الطريق.
4- وللمحكمة -من تلقاء نفسها- أن تقضي بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود في الأحوال التى يجيز القانون فيها الإثبات بهذا الطريق متى رأت في ذلك فائدة للحقيقة. كما يكون لها في جميع الأحوال كلما قضت بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن تستدعي للشهادة من ترى لزوماً لسماع شهادته إظهاراً للحقيقة.

المادة رقم 40 
لا تقبل شهادة الموظفين والمستخدمين والمكلفين بخدمة عامة ولو بعد تركهم العمل عما يكون قد وصل إلى علمهم في أثناء قيامهم به من معلومات ولم تأذن السلطة المختصة في إذاعتها. ومع ذلك فلهذه السلطة أن تأذن لهم في الشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة أو أحد الخصوم.

المادة رقم 41 
1- يؤدي كل شاهد شهادته على انفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم ويجري سماع شهود النفي في الجلسة ذاتها التى سمع فيها شهود الاثبات إلا إذا حال دون ذلك مانع. وإذا أجل التحقيق لجلسة أخرى كان النطق بالتأجيل بمثابة تكليف لمن يكون حاضراً من الشهود في تلك الجلسة إلا إذا أعفتهم المحكمة صراحة من الحضور.
2- ويحلف الشاهد اليمين بأن يقول (أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقول كل الحق ولا شيء غير الحق) ويكون الحلف على حسب الأوضاع الخاصة بدينه أن طلب ذلك.

المادة رقم 42 
1- إذا لم يحضر الخصم شاهده أو لم يكلفه بالحضور في الجلسة المحددة قررت المحكمة إلزامه بإحضاره أو بتكليفه بالحضور لجلسة أخرى فإذا لم يفعل سقط الحق في الاستشهاد به. ولا يخل هذا بأي جزاء يرتبه القانون على هذا التأخير.
2- وإذا رفض الشاهد الحضور اجابة لدعوة الخصم أو المحكمة وجب على الخصم أو قلم الكتاب حسب الأحوال تكليفه بالحضور لأداء الشهادة قبل التاريخ المعين لسماعه بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل عدا مواعيد المسافة، ويجوز في أحوال الاستعجال نقص هذا الميعاد وتكليف الشاهد الحضور ببرقية من قلم الكتاب بأمر من المحكمة.
3-وإذا كلف الشاهد بالحضور تكليفاً صحيحاً ولم يحضر حكمت عليه المحكمة بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة درهم. ويثبت الحكم في محضر الجلسة ولا يكون قابلاً للطعن، وفي أحوال الاستعجال الشديد يجوز أن تصدر المحكمة أمراً بإحضار الشاهد. أما في غير أحوال الاستعجال الشديد فيؤمر بإعادة تكليف الشاهد بالحضور إذا كان لذلك مقتضى وتكون عليه مصروفات ذلك التكليف فإذا تخلف حكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي درهم ولا تجاوز ألف درهم ولا يكون الحكم قابلاً للطعن ويجوز للمحكمة إصدار أمر بإحضاره.
4- وفي جميع الأحوال يجوز للمحكمة إقالة الشاهد من الغرامة إذا حضر وابدى عذراً مقبولاً.

المادة رقم 43 
1- إذا حضر الشاهد وامتنع عن حلف اليمين أو امتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن الإجابة حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة في قانون العقوبات.
2- وإذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه من الحضور جاز أن ينتقل إليه القاضي المنتدب لسماع أقواله فإن كان التحقيق أمام المحكمة جاز لها أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك. وتحدد المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب تاريخ ومكان سماع أقواله وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة اخطار الخصوم الغائبين ويحرر محضر بها يوقعه القاضي المنتدب والكاتب.

المادة رقم 44 
1- توجه الأسئلة إلى الشاهد من المحكمة ويجيب الشاهد أولاً على أسئلة الخصم الذي إستشهده ثم عن أسئلة الخصم الآخر ولمن استشهده أن يعيد سؤاله، وإذا انتهى الخصم من استجواب الشاهد فلا يجوز له إبداء أسئلة جديدة إلا بإذن المحكمة.
2-ولرئيس الجلسة أو لأي من أعضائها وللقاضي المنتدب حسب الأحوال أن يوجه للشاهد مباشرة ما يراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في كشف الحقيقة وتؤدى الشهادة شفاهاً ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمذكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب وحيث تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى، وإذا أغفل الشاهد شيئاً يجب ذكره سألته المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب عنه.

المادة رقم 45 
تثبت إجابة الشاهد في المحضر، ثم تتلى عليه، ويوقع عليها بعد تصحيح ما يرى لزوم تصحيحه منها. وإذا امتنع عن التوقيع ذكر ذلك وسببه في المحضر.

المادة رقم 46 
إذا اتضح للمحكمة أثناء نظر الدعوى أو عند الحكم في موضوع الدعوى أن الشاهد شهداً زوراً تحرر محضراً بذلك وترسله للنيابة العامة لاتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية اللازمة.

المادة رقم 47 
1- يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد أمام القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع هذا الشاهد. ويقدم هذا الطلب بالطرق المعتادة لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة وتكون مصروفاته كلها على من طلبه، وعند تحقق الضرورة يحكم القاضي بسماع الشاهد متى كانت الواقعة مما يجوز إثباتها بشهادة الشهود.
2- ويجوز للقاضي سماع شهود نفي بناء على طلب الخصم الآخر بالقدر الذي تقتضيه ظروف الاستعجال في الدعوى.
3- وفيما عدا ذلك تتبع في الشهادة القواعد والإجراءات السالف ذكرها في المواد السابقة ولا يجوز في هذه الحالة تسليم صورة من محضر التحقيق ولا تقديمه إلى القضاء إلا إذا رأت محكمة الموضوع عند نظره جواز إثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود ويكون للخصم الاعتراض أمامها على قبول هذا الدليل كما يكون له طلب سماع شهود نفي لمصلحته.


الباب الرابع
القرائن وحجية الأمر المقضي 
المادة رقم 48 
1- القرائن التي ينص عليها القانون تغنى من قررت لمصلحته عن أية طريقة أخرى من طرق الإثبات، على انه يجوز نقض هذه القرائن بالدليل العكسي ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
2- وللقاضي أن يستنبط قرائن أخرى للإثبات وذلك في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود.

المادة رقم 49 
1- الأحكام التى حازت حجية الأمر المقضي تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الخصومة ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه القرينة ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتعلق بذات الحق محلاً وسبباً.
2- وتقضي المحكمة بهذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها

المادة رقم 50 
لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التى فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله فيها ضرورياً، ومع ذلك فإنه لا يرتبط بالحكم الصادر بالبراءة إلا إذا قام على نفي نسبة الواقعة إلى المتهم .


الباب الخامس
الإقرار واستجواب الخصوم 

الفصل الأول
الإقرار 
المادة رقم 51 
الإقرار هو إخبار الإنسان عن حق عليه للآخر.
ويكون الإقرار قضائياً إذا اعترف الخصم أمام القضاء بواقعة قانونية مدعي بها عليه، وذلك أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بهذه الواقعة.
ويكون الإقرار غير قضائي إذا وقع في غير مجلس القضاء أو بصدد نزاع أثير في دعوى أخرى.

المادة رقم 52 
يشترط في صحة الإقرار القضائي أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً مختاراً غير محجور عليه فيما أقر به.

المادة رقم 53 
لإقرار القضائي حجة على المقر ولا يقبل منه الرجوع فيه.


الفصل الثاني
استجواب الخصوم 
المادة رقم 54 
لا يجوز سماع الخصوم كشهود في الدعوى، غير أنه يجوز للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر وللمحكمة كذلك أن تأمر بحضور الخصم لاستجوابه سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب خصمه، وعلى من تقرر استجوابه أن يحضر الجلسة التى حددها القرار.

المادة رقم 55 
إذا كان الخصم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها جاز استجواب من ينوب عنه،وجاز للمحكمة مناقشته هو إن كان مميزاً في الأمور المأذون فيها، ويجوز استجواب الأشخاص الإعتباريه عن طريق من يمثلها قانوناً، ويشترط في جميع الأحوال أن يكون المراد استجوابه أهلاً للتصرف في الحق المتنازع فيه.

المادة رقم 56 
1- توجه المحكمة الأسئلة التى تراها إلى الخصم، وتوجه إليه ما يطلب الخصم الآخر توجيهه منها، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة ذاتها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء ميعاد للإجابة.
2- وتحصل الإجابة في مواجهة من طلب الاستجواب ولكن لا يتوقف الاستجواب على حضوره.
3- وتدون الأسئلة والأجوبة بمحضر الجلسة ويوقع عليها رئيس الجلسة والكاتب والمستجوب وإذا إمتنع المستجوب عن الإجابة أو عن التوقيع ذكر في المحضر امتناعه وسببه.
4- وإذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بغير عذر مقبول أو امتنع عن الإجابة بغير مبرر قانوني استخلصت المحكمة ما تراه من ذلك، وجاز لها أن تقبل الإثبات بشهادة الشهود والقرائن في الأحوال التى ما كان يجوز فيها ذلك.
5- أما إذا كان للخصم عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور للاستجواب فللمحكمة أن تندب أحد قضاتها لاستجوابه.


الباب السادس
اليمين 
المادة رقم 57 
1- يجوز لكل من الخصمين في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة إلى الخصم الآخر بشرط أن تكون الواقعة التى تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص من وجهت إليه وإن كانت غير شخصية له انصبت على مجرد علمه بها. ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن يمنع توجيه اليمين إذا كان الخصم متعسفاً في توجيهها.
2- ولمن وجهت إليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه، على أنه لا يجوز الرد إذا انصبت اليمين على واقعة لا يشترك فيها الخصمان بل يستقل بها شخص من وجهت إليه اليمين.
3- ولا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع في ذلك متى قبل خصمه أن يحلف.

المادة رقم 58 
لا يجوز للوصي او القيم أو وكيل الغائب أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة أو أن يردها إلا فيما يدخل في سلطته طبقاً للقانون.

المادة رقم 59 
لا يجوز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة في واقعة مخالفة للنظام العام أو الآداب.

المادة رقم 60 
كل من وجهت إليه اليمين فنكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه، وكل من ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها خسر دعواه

المادة رقم 61 
لا يجوز لخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت إليه او ردت عليه، على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جنائي فإن للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها ان يطالب بالتعويض دون اخلال بما قد يكون له من حق في الطعن على الحكم الذي صدر ضده.

المادة رقم 62 
1- للقاضي في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى أن يوجه اليمين المتممة من تلقاء نفسه إلى أي من الخصمين ليبني على ذلك حكمه في موضوع الدعوى أو في قيمة ما يحكم به ، ويشترط في توجيه هذه اليمين الا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل والا تكون الدعوى خالية من أي دليل.
2- ولا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت إليه هذه اليمين ان يردها على الخصم الآخر.

المادة رقم 63 
لا يجوز للقاضي أن يوجه إلى المدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به إلا إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى، ويحدد القاضي في هذه الحالة حداً أقصى للقيمة التى يحلف عليها المدعي.

المادة رقم 64 
1- يجب على من يوجه إلى خصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التى يريد استحلافه عليها ويذكر صيغة اليمين بعبارة واضحة. وللمحكمة أن تعدل الصيغة التى يعرضها الخصم بحيث توجه بوضوح ودقة الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها.
2- وإذا لم ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى وجب عليه أن كان حاضراً بنفسه أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه وإلا أعتبر ناكلاً. ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعطيه ميعاداً للحلف إذا رأت لذلك وجهاً، فإذا لم يكن حاضراً وجب إعلانه بصيغة اليمين التى أقرتها المحكمة للحضور في الجلسة المحددة لحلفها فإذا حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع أو تخلف بغير عذر أعتبر ناكلاً كذلك.
3- وإذا نازع من وجهت إليه اليمين في جوازها أو في تعلقها بالدعوى ورفضت المحكمة منازعته وحكمت بتحليفه بينت في منطوق حكمها صيغة اليمين، ويعلن هذا المنطوق للخصم إن لم يكن حاضراً بنفسه ويتبع ما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة.

المادة رقم 65 
وإذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه من الحضور انتقلت المحكمة أو ندبت أحد قضاتها لتحليفه.

المادة رقم 66 
1- تكون تأدية اليمين بأن يقول الحالف ((أقسم بالله العظيم)) ويذكر الصيغة التى أقرتها المحكمة. ولمن يكلف حلف اليمين أن يؤديها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في دينه إذا طلب ذلك.
2- ويعتبر في حلف الأخرس ونكوله ورده لليمين إشارته المعهودة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة فإن كان يعرفها فحلفه ونكوله ورده بها.
3- ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس الجلسة والكاتب.


الباب السابع
المعاينة ودعوى إثبات الحالة 
المادة رقم 67 
1- للمحكمة بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أومن تلقاء نفسها أن تقرر الانتقال لمعانية المتنازع فيه أو تندب لذلك أحد قضاتها وتعين في قرارها تاريخ ومكان المعاينة، وتحرر المحكمة أو القاضي محضراً يبين فيه جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بالمعاينة.
2- وللمحكمة أو لمن تندبه من قضاتها تعيين خبير للاستعانة به في المعاينة، ولها سماع من ترى سماعه من الشهود، وتكون دعوة هؤلاء للحضور بطلب ولو شفوياً من كاتب المحكمة.

المادة رقم 68 
1- يجوز لمن يخشى ضياع معالم واقعة يحتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن وبالطرق المعتادة من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة الانتقال للمعاينة، وتراعي في هذه الحالة الأحكام السابقة.
2- ويجوز لقاضي الأمور المستعجلة في الحالة سالفة الذكر، أن يندب أحد الخبراء للانتقال والمعاينة وسماع الشهود بغير يمين، وعندئذ يكون على القاضي أن يعين جلسة لسماع ملاحظات الخصوم على تقرير الخبير وأعماله وتتبع القواعد المنصوص عليها في الباب الخاص بالخبرة.


الباب الثامن
الخبرة 
المادة رقم 69 
للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تحكم بندب خبير أو أكثر من بين موظفي الدولة أو من بين الخبراء المقيدين في جدول الخبراء للاستنارة برأيهم في المسائل التى يستلزمها الفصل في الدعوى وتقدر المحكمة الأمانة التى يجب إيداعها خزانة المحكمة لحساب مصروفات الخبير ومقابل جهده (أتعابه)، والخصم الذي يكلف بإيداع هذه الأمانة والأجل الذي يجب فيه الإيداع والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لمصروفاته.

المادة رقم 70 
إذا اتفق الخصوم على اختيار خبير أو أكثر أقرت المحكمة اتفاقهم وفيما عدا هذه الحالة تختار المحكمة الخبير من بين الخبراء المقبولين أمامها مالم تقض بغير ذلك ظروف خاصة وعلى المحكمة حينئذ أن تبين هذه الظروف.

المادة رقم 71 
إذا حكمت المحكمة بندب خبير أو أكثر وجب أن يتضمن منطوق حكمها ما يأتي:-
1- بياناً دقيقاً بمهمة الخبير والتدابير العاجلة التى يؤذن له في اتخاذها.
2- الأجل المضروب لإيداع تقرير الخبير.
3- تاريخ الجلسة التى تؤجل إليها القضية للمرافعة في حالة إيداع الأمانة وجلسة أخرى أقرب منها لنظر القضية في حالة عدم إيداعها.

المادة رقم 72 
إذا لم تودع الأمانة من الخصم المكلف بإيداعها ولا من غيره من الخصوم كان الخبير غير ملزم بأداء المهمة الموكولة إليه، وتقرر المحكمة سقوط حق الخصم الذي لم يقم بدفع الأمانة في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير إذا وجدت أن الأعذار التى أبداها لذلك غير مقبولة.

المادة رقم 73 
على قلم كتاب المحكمة خلال اليومين التاليين لإيداع الأمانة أن يدعو الخبير للاطلاع على الأوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى بغير أن يتسلمها ما لم تأذن له المحكمة أو الخصوم في ذلك وتسلم إليه صورة من الحكم.

المادة رقم 74 
إذا كان اسم الخبير غير مقيد في الجداول وجب أن يحلف أمام المحكمة التى ندبته يميناً بأن يؤدي عمله بالصدق والأمانة وإلا كان العمل باطلاً ولا يشترط حضور الخصوم عند حلف الخبير اليمين ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين

المادة رقم 75 
1- للخبير خلال الأيام الخمسة التالية لتاريخ تسلمه صورة الحكم من قلم الكتاب أن يطلب إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التى كلف بها ويجوز في الدعاوى المستعجلة أن تقرر المحكمة في حكمها نقص هذا الميعاد.
2- وللمحكمة التى عينته أن تعفيه منها إذا رأت أن الأسباب التى أبداها لذلك مقبولة.

المادة رقم 76 
إذا لم يؤد الخبير مهمته ولم يكن قد أعفى من أدائها جاز للمحكمة التى ندبته أن تحكم عليه بكل المصروفات التى تسبب في إنفاقها بلا فائدة وبالتعويضات إن كان لها محل، وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية.

المادة رقم 77 
يجوز للخصوم طلب رد الخبير إذا توافر في شأنه سبب يرجح معه عدم استطاعته أداء مهمته بغير تحيز وبوجه خاص يجوز رد الخبير إذا كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم للدرجة الرابعة أو وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخاصة، أو وصياً أو قيماً، أو كان يعمل عند أحد الخصوم أو كان له أو لزوجه خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجه ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت بعد تعيين الخبير بقصد رده.

المادة رقم 78 
يتم طلب الرد بتكليف الخبير بالحضور أمام المحكمة وذلك خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الحكم بتعيينه إذا كان هذا الحكم قد صدر في حضور الخصم طالب الرد. فإذا كان الحكم قد صدر في غيبته قدم طلب الرد خلال الاسبوع التالي لإعلان منطوق الحكم إليه، ولا يسقط الحق في طلب الرد إذا كانت أسبابه قد طرأت بعد ذلك الميعاد أو إذا قدم الخصم الدليل على أنه لم يعلم بها إلا بعد انقضائه.

المادة رقم 79 
إذا عين الخبير باتفاق الخصوم فلا يقبل طلب رده من أحدهم ما لم يكن سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه أو ثبت أنه كان لا يعلم بهذا السبب عند تعيينه.

المادة رقم 80 
تفصل المحكمة على وجه السرعة في طلب الرد ويكون الحكم الصادر في الطلب غير قابل للطعن بأي وجه وإذا رفض طلب الرد حكم على طالبه بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي درهم ولا تزيد على خمسمائة درهم.

المادة رقم 81 
1- يحدد الخبير تاريخاً لبدء عمله على أن يدعو الخصوم قبل ذلك التاريخ بسبعة أيام على الأقل على أن يبين في الدعوة مكان أول اجتماع ويومه وساعته.
2- ويجوز في حالة الاستعجال أن يدعو الخصوم فوراً بإرسال برقية.
3- ويترتب على عدم دعوة الخصوم بطلان عمل الخبير.

المادة رقم 82 
1- يحضر الخصوم أمام الخبير بأنفسهم أو بوكيل عنهم.
2- ويجوز للخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم الذين دعاهم للحضور على الوجه الصحيح.
3- ولا يجوز لأية جهة حكومية أو غيرها أن تمتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن إطلاع الخبير على ما يلزم الإطلاع عليه مما يكون لديها من دفاتر وسجلات أو مستندات أو أوراق تنفيذاً للحكم الصادر بندب خبير.

المادة رقم 83 
يعد الخبير محضراً بأعماله، ويجب أن يشتمل المحضر على ما يأتي:-
1- بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم موقعة منهم، ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من التوقيع فيذكر سبب ذلك في المحضر.
2- بيان بالأعمال التى قام بها الخبير بالتفصيل وأقوال الأشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم.

المادة رقم 84 
على الخبير ان يقدم تقريراً موقعاً منه بنتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التى أستند إليها فإذا تعدد الخبراء جاز لكل منهم أن يقدم تقريراً مستقلاً برأيه ما لم يتفقوا على تقديم تقرير واحد.

المادة رقم 85 
1- يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر أعماله وجميع الأوراق التى سلمت إليه قلم كتاب المحكمة التى ندبته .
2- وعلى قلم كتاب المحكمة أن يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الإيداع خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية لحصوله.
3- ويرسل الخبير لكل خصم في الدعوى صورة من تقريره خلال الأيام الثلاثة التالية للإيداع.

المادة رقم 86 
1- إذا لم يقدم الخبير تقريره في الأجل الذي حدده الحكم الصادر بتعيينه، وجب عليه قبل انقضاء هذا الأجل أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة التى ندبته مذكرة يبين فيها ما قام به من أعمال والأسباب التى حالت دون إتمام مأموريته.
2- فإذا وجدت المحكمة في مذكرة الخبير ما يبرر تأخيره منحته أجلاً لانجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره، وإلا حكمت عليه بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسمائة درهم وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجوز للمحكمة أن تمنحه أجلاً لإنجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره أو أن تستبدل به غيره مع إلزامه برد ما يكون قبضه من الأمانة إلى قلم الكتاب وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية والتعويضات إن كان لها محل.
3- ولا يقبل الطعن في الحكم الصادر بإبدال الخبير وإلزامه برد ما قبضه من الأمانة.

المادة رقم 87 
إذا تبين للمحكمة بعد إطلاعها على المذكرة التى قدمها الخبير وفقاً للمادة السابقة أن التأخير ناشىء عن خطأ الخصم، حكمت عليه بغرامة لا تزيد على ألف درهم فضلاً عن جواز الحكم بسقوط حق هذا الخصم في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير.

المادة رقم 88 
1- للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشته في تقريره، ولها أن توجه إليه ما تراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في الدعوى.
2- ولها أن تأمر الخبير باستكمال أوجه النقص في عمله وتدارك ما تتبينه من أوجه الخطأ فيه ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو أكثر.

المادة رقم 89 
للمحكمة أن تعين خبيراً لإبداء رأيه شفاهة بالجلسة بدون تقرير ويثبت رأيه في المحضر

المادة رقم 90 
1- رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة.
2- وإذا حكمت المحكمة خلافاً لرأي الخبير بينت في حكمها الأسباب التى أدت بها إلى عدم الأخذ بهذا الرأي كله أو بعضه.

المادة رقم 91 
1- تقدر مصروفات الخبير ومقابل جهده (أتعابه) بأمر على عريضة يصدر بغير مرافعة من المحكمة التى عينته، ولكل من الخصوم والخبير أن يتظلم من أمر التقدير وذلك خلال الأيام الثمانية التالية لإعلانه.
2- ويكون التظلم بتقرير يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ويترتب عليه وقف تنفيذ أمر التقدير ويفصل في هذا التظلم قاض آخر أو دائرة أخرى بالمحكمة بعد سماع أقوال المتظلم ويكون حكمها في هذا الشأن نهائياً وغير قابل للطعن بأي وجه.

المادة رقم 92 
يستوفي الخبير ما قدر له من الأمانة ويكون أمر التقدير فيما زاد عليها واجب التنفيذ على الخصم الذي حكم بإلزامه بالمصروفات.
__________________

----------

